# What is this and how....



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I have two bathrooms and only use one of them. This is not occurring in the one I use.

When my son left, I cleaned his bathroom as best I could at the time. It has not been used now for 2-1/2 yrs. Yet today when I walked in it looked like the picture below.

I live in the country and have a well. The water in the well has been tested by the Health Department and I was told it was very good water. (Another testament to this water came from my plumber who had to pull the well pump to fix a loose wire on it. He told me at that time...in 2014...that the well pump that had been put in back in the fall of 1994 looked like a new pump...that I must have excellent water.)

So what is causing this blue on the porcelain? I'ld like to know so this time when I clean, I can prevent the blue from occurring again.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

Copper piping reaction?
Is it just blue mold, does the sink have a dripping faucet? Should be dry if not being used. Same with leaky toilet, my best guesses.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Ah copper piping......Well I do know this trailer has a mixture of piping material as it was constructed back in 1972. I can see the piping is copper under the kitchen sink and it is from here the water continues on to the other end of the trailer where that blue is showing up.

No there is no leak; however, last winter I opened the faucet just enough to let it slow leak so as to keep it from freezing during winter months. Maybe this is what did it. I never go into that area of the trailer so it could have occurred last winter.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Your water has a low pH (ie, your water is acidic) and it is corroding your copper pipes. You may want to consider a water treatment unit that will neutralize the acidity in your water.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Deleted by Bret for "not contributing to a salution."


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

CF wouldn't acidic water corrode the pump that is in it?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Pumps are made of stainless steel which doesn't corrode as easily as copper.


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Hope the trailer wasn't built during the time lead solder was used. The acidic water could leach lead. May want to take a lead sample and have the water tested....James


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I'm wondering why blue in the one bathroom and not in the other....

Thinking it might be a good time to simply get the water re-tested just to be sure.

Thanks everyone.


----------

